# Want To Build a 4x12 Cab



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

How easy or hard is it to build a slant cab with 4x12 speakers like a Marshall one?

Are there something on line with plans or measurements to help me along the way? What kind of wood do I need and has anyone ever built one?

Please post pics:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is an old thread that might help to get you started:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=26238&highlight=building

I'm sure others that have built their own cabs will chime in.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Just so you know, if you want to build your own cab to save money, you're better off buying a used cab. It will be cheaper, and far less effort.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Doesn't Wild Bill have a Peavey cab for sale cheap?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I see Canadian Charlie is in Europe, so price and availability of a used cab may be far different than it is in Canada.

If you are going to do a build, you might as well go with the highest quality you can. While materials may cost a touch more, the labor is going to be about the same.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> Just so you know, if you want to build your own cab to save money, you're better off buying a used cab. It will be cheaper, and far less effort.


I agree 100%. This is very wise advice, IMHO

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Building a box is relatively easy - if you have some woodworking experience. If you can't cut pieces of plywood so they're square then just forget it. The slant (because of the angle) is a little tricky. The worst part is applying the tolex cover.

Most quality cabs are made of 3/4" birch ply (9 or more plays - marine grade if you can get it because there are no voids) and the baffles are 1/2" ply. Some vintage cabs are made of pine because of it's resonant properties.

Kevin O'connor of London Power publishes a little book about cab design that provides some plans and great advice. http://www.londonpower.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=3

Matt


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

dwagar said:


> I see Canadian Charlie is in Europe, so price and availability of a used cab may be far different than it is in Canada.
> 
> If you are going to do a build, you might as well go with the highest quality you can. While materials may cost a touch more, the labor is going to be about the same.


Well, it doesn't really matter where you are. If used cabs are expensive, then the materials used to build a cab are going to be expensive too. From my own experience building cabs and headshells, I can tell you that unless you're buying materials in bulk (and I'm talking about substantial quantities here), once you've added up the cost, you would have been far better off buying a used cab.

Just for starters, the average price of decent speakers is around $100 each. Yes, there are cheaper options, but that's a good average. A 4x8 sheet of regular void free birch plywood will cost between $50-75, and marine grade is even more. Add in casters, tolex, metal corners, handles, jacks, jack plate, wire, glue, screws, and grill cloth, and you are looking at between $500-700 Canadian. If you spend time looking around for rock bottom prices, go with budget materials and speakers, etc, you could probably do it for $450. I can find a used cab on Kijiji any day of the week for $450. 

I once won an auction for a pair of Jackson 412 speaker cabinets loaded with Eminence speakers in excellent condition. They cost me $300 US for the pair, and I drove 3 hours to Pittsburgh PA to pick them up. At the time, that was around $400 CDN, plus $80 worth of gas. That's roughly $240 each!

Having said that, there are definite pluses to building your own. You get to choose the materials, and construction method. You can customize it however you like, choose whatever speakers you want, make it any size or shape you want, use whatever colour tolex you choose, etc. Just remember that it's probably not as easy as you think.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've decided to build a 4x12 cab in the coming weeks, I already bought the plywood that I need to build a Marshall 4x12 clone straight cab. 

This week I found a refurb kit on eBay that has the black tolex, corners, rivets, speaker cloth, castors and sockets, side handles, caster cups, Marshall logo and stereo input jack. 

I'll get the speakers after I build it


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Enjoy building the cab and post some pics when you are finished.

The pride you will have in being able to say that you built it yourself is well worth the effort.

Cheers

Dave


----------

